# TerreStar Genus Mobile Phone With Cellular and Satellite Coverage



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Now this is cool. Expensive..... but cool. $800 for the phone plus a coverage plan. Satellite calls go for $0.65 per minute on top of a required $24.99/month satellite plan. Data costs are a obscene $5 a megabyte and text messages are not bad at $0.40 though AT&T also tacks on a required 3G plan on top of the satellite plan.

http://skunkpost.com/news.sp?newsId=3238

http://www.berryreview.com/2010/09/22/att-launches-satellite-terrestar-genus-phone/

http://www.terrestar.com/retail.php


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

those are crack prices


----------

